# Evolution of Al Qaeda



## Marauder06 (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ng-map-of-the-groups-shifting-global-network/

"After years of hardship and decline for al-Qaeda, which was rebuked by Iraqis and isolated by a U.S. campaign in Afghanistan and Pakistan, the group appears to be making some potentially significant inroads. It is exploiting the chaos and militancy in Syria and in the Western Sahel, a region of West Africa that includes Mali and Algeria that is difficult to govern.

The Washington Post’s Greg Miller and Joby Warrick reported Sunday on these larger changes, how they’re happening and what they might mean. They also worked with The Post’s graphics team on a map of al-Qaeda’s global network of alliances and proxies, indicating their best assessment of where the group’s reach is expanding and where it’s receding. Here’s the map:"


----------

